# Jon Boat size question????



## Blue Thunder (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm very interested in doing one of those Jon boat to bass boat conversions to use on the electric only lakes. My question is what would be the appropriate size boat to do this? I'm concerned about being able to stand up and trolling motor size needed to move around the lake from one spot to the other. I really appreciate any help.


----------



## wareagle228 (Mar 19, 2007)

check out my post  http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=104965 

This is the 5th boat I have done. It is a 16' - 44" wide at the bottom. I took it out yesterday and I love it. The bigger the better off you will be. That is just what I think. It is more stable and you have more room for storage if you chose to do it something like mine. Just my 2 cents
Robert


----------



## wareagle228 (Mar 19, 2007)

By the way I have a 40lb on the front and a 50lb on the back.(trolling motors) I plan to add another 50lb on  the back later for when I fish some tournments so I wont be left in the dust so bad.
Robert


----------



## Blue Thunder (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks Robert. I love the boat. I posted some follow-up on your thread. Sam


----------



## ugabowhunter (Mar 19, 2007)

sam,
i'd opt for a 16' jon boat. in the near future i'l be getting one of those 1648 grizzly mod v hull boats. i got a 1436 now and it aint up to snuff for bass fishing all day or for tournaments. i will be putting 2 82#s on the back of the 16'. plus, the longer the boat, the faster you can go without having to get the boat on plane. longer boat=higher hull speed.


----------



## Blue Thunder (Mar 19, 2007)

Yeah, I went to look at one yesterday and couldn't believe how big it looked. I got use to using a 1436 and that seemed so small compared to that large grizzley. I thought about a bass boat, but Varner is just across town and Rockdale and Henry County are next door. That seems much more easier than Oconee or Sinclair.


----------



## Baby Bear (Mar 19, 2007)

Blue Thunder said:


> Yeah, I went to look at one yesterday and couldn't believe how big it looked. I got use to using a 1436 and that seemed so small compared to that large grizzley. I thought about a bass boat, but Varner is just across town and Rockdale and Henry County are next door. That seems much more easier than Oconee or Sinclair.



I fish Varner in a 1436 it does just fine by me, but if I did it again it would be a 1648. I don't have a problem standing in my boat, have fished all day with my partner and haven't fell in the lake yet. I would like the extra stability and the room just for the sheer comfort though.


----------



## jigman (Mar 19, 2007)

I've got a Fisher 2072 that I put together and this thing is nice, I've had a lot of bass boats over the years,but this boat is the most comfortable boat i've ever fished out of ,At first I thought I was going a little overboard with the size of this Jon boat, But i'm glad I got the 20 footer, I can fish all day and not be so tired @ the end of the day from having to stand in one spot all day and being able to move around means alot.
I will try and post some pics tomorrow.
I'd suggest to go big if your planning on fishing 8hr days out of it.


----------



## SeeinStripes (Mar 19, 2007)

*Big, but not too big..*

No doubt a 1436 is too small for lake use and no doubt a 2072 is overkill for Varner-sized lakes with electric only.  You should really decide on a price range and whether you are looking for new or used.  The prices can vary GREATLY.  If you're only motor is a troller, a used boat should be fine.  Make sure you get a no-leak guarantee from the seller, unless you don't mind a little seepage.

I just bought a new Weld-Bilt 1660 flatbottom and put a 25 tiller on it.  The bare hull was $2800.  I have a power drive 65 lb minn kota and it will troll at 3.5 mph on GPS.  

Bass Pro carries a 1654 grizzly for about $2200, which I considered, but it has a center bench seat and only a small seat up front.

You can come across used deals on good boats for less than $1000 all the time.  I reccomend a 16 footer, it's way more comfortable than the 14s and much less cumbersome than an 18.  I have owned jon boats from 12-20' and my new 16 is a good middle ground.

Here's some photos:


























The other boat is my 1860 Sea Ark, it has an 80" beam while the Weld Bilt has an 87" beam.


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors (Mar 19, 2007)

After lookin at War Eagle's Post, I agree with him, War Eagle, that is a dang good lookin but


----------



## creeksidelc (Mar 19, 2007)

That boat looks VERY good!  Well done.


----------



## Blue Thunder (Mar 20, 2007)

SeeInStripes, I agree, your boat looks great. I've been holding out for a good used 16 footer and probably will continue to do so. I was told that if I could wait to make the purchase during the winter months, I may get a better deal and some time to customize it before next spring. It's just sometimes when you want something so bad, it's hard to wait. I'm tired of walking the bank. I really appreciate everyone's advice and please keep it coming. Thanks, Sam


----------



## SeeinStripes (Mar 20, 2007)

*16 for sale*

You need to search the swap and sell.  There was a guy wanting to sell his 1648 flatbottom on here a couple months ago.  I called him and I think he wanted 800 for boat and trailer.  It had a slight leak if I remember.


----------



## jigman (Mar 20, 2007)

I can go anywhere a 16' boat can go and just as fast with alot more room, 20' sounds like alot,but only 4'longer and 1' wider than a 1660, I think the hull weight was 650 pds dry hull and everything I put in the boat was alum 0.80 and somewhere around 300 pds that I added to it and i'm still under a 1000 pds, I know some guys that have put together 16' jon boats that was deck out with 2x4's and plywood that's probable as heavy as this 20'. 
you can go to www.lilwaterbassin.com and go to the jon boat build forum and see the build from the start.
It was alot of work but well worth it.


----------



## Baby Bear (Mar 20, 2007)

That's purdy Jigman, 2 thumbs up from my side of town.


----------



## Baby Bear (Mar 20, 2007)

Hey Jigman what size and how many trolling motors do you run on your rig?


----------



## jigman (Mar 20, 2007)

Right now 'ive only got 24 volt 60 pd minn kota @ the rear and a 24volt 65 pd up front, I ran out of money !!!


----------



## ugabowhunter (Mar 20, 2007)

jigman, i'll give ya $1000 right now for that set-up!!!!!! 
j/k. man, that is probably the nicest jon boat i have seen. you should start a business doing that kinda work! again, that looks awesome.

-robby


----------



## Jr Branham (Mar 20, 2007)

*Big jon*

jigman,
  Hat's off to ya, that is one great looking jon boat. I need one.

Jr. B


----------



## jigman (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guy's. I had thought of trying to start a partime business doing these kind of mods to boats ?


----------



## T Dot (Mar 30, 2007)

nice setup jigman



what kind of hinges did you use?

thanks


----------



## jigman (Mar 30, 2007)

T Dot said:


> nice setup jigman
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks
Alum piano hinge.


----------



## T Dot (Mar 30, 2007)

jigman said:


> Thanks
> Alum piano hinge.






thanks


----------



## SeeinStripes (May 16, 2007)

*Nice rig for sure*

You can't turn around in a 19' wide creek...  

So what's the deal with the tandem under a 1,000 lb rig?

Those hatches etc.. look better than some factories for sure.  My rig is gettin there still.  I riveted the floor in today, almost 100 rivets...that dewalt was just about smokin from drilling holes.














Hey, I'll race ya!


----------



## jigman (May 16, 2007)

SeeinStripes said:


> You can't turn around in a 19' wide creek...
> 
> So what's the deal with the tandem under a 1,000 lb rig?
> 
> ...



Nope I can't turn around in a 19' wide creek,but I can back up and the deal on the trailer was $650.00, Could'nt pass it up @ the time, When I bought the trailer I still owned a stratos 19' boat that I was going to put on the tandem trailer and use the single axle for a jon boat trailer, but ended up selling the stratos and the guy that bought the boat did'nt wont the tandem trailer, So when I bought my jon boat I wonted the 1860 but it would'nt fit to the trailer and I got the 2072 which was perfect to fit, but bigger than I wonted, but now I'm glad I got it, The whole idea was to have something universal for small and big lakes.

We can race as long as I've got the bigger motor


----------

